# Is it "Car-Mel" or "Care-a-mel"?



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

How do you pronounce it?
I say say it as "Car-Mel", but have heard people say it both ways. I asked my friends and they really debated it. (kinda funny)

I'm sort of curious if it has to do with where you live.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

car-mel sounds so silly lol.

The worst though is "aluminum".


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Car-Mul, but I think that's a local thing.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ospi said:


> car-mel sounds so silly lol.
> 
> The worst though is "aluminum".


I get annoyed with sherbert and nucular. There ain't no second "r" in sherbet, unless you live in Cali. Nuclear makes sense as Nu-clear or Nu-cle-ar, but not Nu-cu-lar. Whatev! I suppose that's spilled milk.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Other: Car-Ah-Mel


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

car-mull


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

so_so_shy said:


> Other: Car-Ah-Mel


I agree;-)


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Kare-uh-Mel Gibson


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

I pronounce it 'ca-ra-mel'


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

BlueJayWay said:


> I pronounce it 'ca-ra-mel'


agreed! best phonetic so far


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There is no "a" in the middle.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> There is no "a" in the middle.


Do you mean to say the "a" in the middle is silent?
Because in caramel, the "a" literally is directly in the middle!

The way you pronounce it is the same way I would pronounce the female name Carmel.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ube-en-blo-sum is how I pronounce it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> car-mull


Theres a commercial that deals in chocolates (that's a first I know) they pronounce it Car-Ah-Mel. Just food for thought;-). "Rich dark chocolate and creamy, Car-Ah-Mel"

Disclaimer: Just because it's on TV, doesn't make it so.


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Should have spelled it "car-MUL"...


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

_"Care-A-Mel"_

ftw allt he way across the sky


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what I say now


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Isn't "Car-mel" the liquefied version of "Care-a-mel"?

Like... there's "Car-mel" drizzle for ice cream or ontop of cakes and then there's soft/hard "Care-a-mel" candies. Both the same thing, just a liquid and solid state.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

BlueJayWay said:


> I pronounce it 'ca-ra-mel'


This exactly!

I find it amusing how Americans and some Australians pronounce data - they say dar-ta, when we (UK) say it with a short a sound so it sounds like day-ta.

Vitamins too.......I could go on :b:teeth


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I say:
car-mul not care-a-mel
al-luminum not al-u-minium
sher-bert not sher-bet
soda not pop
Hwy 5 not the 5
toe-may-to not toe-ma-toe
Nev-a-da not Nev-ah-da
vase not vauze
ah-sigh not ah-sigh-ee (?) as in the berry


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Music Man said:


> This exactly!
> 
> I find it amusing how Americans and some Australians pronounce data - they say dar-ta, when we (UK) say it with a short a sound so it sounds like day-ta.
> 
> Vitamins too.......I could go on :b:teeth


no r, just daa-ta vs day-ta

will wh-eaton, will wh-eaton :b


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Funny, I always pronounced it "care-a-lot."

:duck


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Care-a-mel!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I suppose you people pronounce almonds as ammonds too! :b


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Care uh mul


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Did anyone look it up? If you are talking about the candy, it is spelled caramel and pronounced [kar-uh-muhl] [kar-uh-mel] or [kahr-muhl].

There is a carmel, but it has nothing to do with candy.

Personally, I pronounce it both ways depending on the context. I pronopunce it car-mel when in solid candy form like you buy for making caramel apples. When it is in a candy bar like a snickers or milky way I pronounce it care-uh-mel.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Caramel.

I don't think carmel is actually a word. Neither does the Oxford dictionary. I suppose you could pronounce it that way if you like, however.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

carmel


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

introvert33 said:


> I say:
> car-mul not care-a-mel
> al-luminum not al-u-minium
> *sher-bert* not sher-bet
> ...


Noooooooooo!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> *I get annoyed with sherbert* and nucular. There ain't no second "r" in sherbet, unless you live in Cali. Nuclear makes sense as Nu-clear or Nu-cle-ar, but not Nu-cu-lar. Whatev! I suppose that's spilled milk.


Me too! I once play-argued with my niece about the word 'sherbet'. She tells me it is supposed to be pronounced 'sher-bert' and tells me I say it wrong when I call it 'sherbet'. Oy.

I say Car-ah-mel.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

car-a-mel.


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

I say Car-Mul. But then again, I'm from the west coast. We say things differently.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I pronounce it as "carmul." I'm from the South.

It is probably "car-a-mel" though.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> I'm not sure what I say now


agreed. i voted both.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

car-a-mel

car (as in carry)
a (as in about)
mle? (i think i should pronounce it as "mel" though)

Is the "care" in the second option actually supposed to rhyme with "air"? It seems that I have to go with the "other" option.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL I was thinking of posting this very topic.

In my neck of the woods most people say "Car-Mul". But I've heard it both ways and I'm sure either is correct.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I say ca-ra-mel:
ca as in cat
ra as in rat
mel as in melt


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

kara-mel


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> I say ca-ra-mel:
> ca as in cat
> ra as in rat
> mel as in melt


I pronounce it like this too.

car-mel sounds quite different to my ears.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Other, man!!! Car-a-mel!!!:clap


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

In my language, it is karamel and it pronnounce similar to "kar-amel".


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

^ I say it as above.

I've only ever heard americans pronounce it 'carmel'.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I say "Car-mel". I use to say "Care-a-mel" as a kid but now its weird to me.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr Blues said:


> ^ I say it as above.
> 
> I've only ever heard americans pronounce it 'carmel'.


Samesies.

Ca-rah-mel.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Kay-Re-Mel Bis-que-its


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is this really a pressing issue?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's dictionary time! The first pronunciation is the one to use.

However, I bet this is one of those geographical pronunciation deals :lol.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Carmel and I'm from the Northwest United States. I spell it like caramel though...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I grew up in California saying [ˈkɑɹml̩]. I often read it the three-syllable way in my head, though, and tend to avoid saying it. The name 'Carmel' [kɑɹˈmɛl] ("car-MELL") is different.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I say CAR MULL.

I just looked it up on dictionary.com, it says the correct pronunciation is either CARE-A-MULL or CAR-MULL.

What really angers me is when people say NUCULAR instead of NUCLEAR. My dad says that, also WINsconsin, and capa instead of capita... just makes me shake my head.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Care-uh-mel.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is like the debate about pecan.

is it _pee_-can or pe-_cahn_??

whenever I hear someone say pee-can, I reply "that's down the hall".


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Car-Mel, so most of you are wrong.

Actually, it sounds more like "Carm-el" when I say it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's care emmel.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm too indecisive to decide which I like better. I use them interchangeably.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Care-uh-mel.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> I say ca-ra-mel:
> ca as in cat
> ra as in rat
> mel as in melt


^^ I say it this way


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not native english speaker but I say it as Caramel


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Texans say it as Care A Male


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

"Care-a-mel."


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

In the midwest the a seems to be dropped a lot. I have never heard it pronounced caramel except when we were getting satellite tv from texas. I do know that is the technically correct spelling and pronunciation.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Care-a-mel, which has made me feel both the one in the right and the one in the wrong, depending on who I was talking to. Then I realized it's like a tomato, potato and Colorado type of thing. My own family members even pronounce some words differently than me and I've been around them all my life. It's one of those things, lol.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

ca-ra-mel


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

care-a-mel. idk if it's cuz im from jersey lol


----------



## Hey Im Cubie (May 4, 2011)

Care-A-Mel is the correct way I think


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm too indecisive to decide which I like better. I use them interchangeably.


Me too.


----------



## littlerivers (Jan 17, 2012)

carramel.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

the results of this poll are upsetting :b

although, according to Websters (online) both are correct pronunciations


----------



## JazLeo (Dec 26, 2011)

I've always said Care-a-mel. But I refer to caremel popcorn as Car-mul corn. So maybe it depends on the situation


----------



## friendlyghost (Feb 5, 2012)

Care-mell.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Car-Mul.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel like I say it differently every time I say it. I don't know why.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Car-ea-mel Thats a Shetlander saying it


----------

